# KA24E pistons



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

does anybody know where i can find some aftermarket pistons for my 89 240sx. it has the KA24E in it. i have an extra KA24E and i want to build it up and put it in place of the motor in my car now. anybody know of some comapnies that have pistons.....or cams......or crankshafts?


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Cams 

Pistons 

Thats what I found in about 2 min of searching google 

-Jake


----------



## dragmanagement (Feb 4, 2006)

*pistons*

Hey man its according to what kind of power you are wonting to make if you wont less than 400 you can just buy some weisco forged pistons and keep your stock rods the rods can handle up to 400 hp as for a cam jim wolf prob has the best cam you will buy.your crank is factory forged so you dont need to do anything to it.and your valves are good all you need to do to them is a 3 angle valve job and maybe port and polish your head it really lets the motor breath.


----------

